# Ignitus in the Sun



## Apophis (May 9, 2012)

Took some pictures of Ignitus outside, you can see his colors a lot better in the sunshine 
[attachment=4317][attachment=4318][attachment=4319][attachment=4320][attachment=4321][attachment=4322][attachment=4323][attachment=4324]


----------



## Aardbark (May 9, 2012)

Great looking tegu. I love the face shots, espesualy the first one. How old is he?


----------



## tommyboy (May 9, 2012)

Awesome looking! It still amazes me that there are so many color and pattern variations in these lizards.


----------



## Apophis (May 9, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Great looking tegu. I love the face shots, espesualy the first one. How old is he?



Thank you...I'm not really sure on his age, maybe 2 months? I found him at a pet store about 2 weeks ago, his previous owner did not take care of him, but he is warming up to me nicely.


----------



## m3s4 (May 10, 2012)

You found him at a pet store? I'd say that's a good find and good fortune for both of you. 

I like his red dot patterning on his rear legs.

Looks like you're getting the same good weather up there that we're getting down here in the Springs.


----------



## LizardzRock (May 10, 2012)

Wow yea that is most definitely an awesome find and Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tegtaker007 (May 15, 2012)

Looks great! I like his face


----------

